# R.I.P Gary



## andy2086 (Dec 26, 2008)

He may not have been much to some people, but at 8yrs old I think he'd had a good life. Great to watch & care for, sorry it came to an end. R.I.P Gary the giant african land snail


----------



## Joe1507 (Aug 11, 2008)

Awwwwr sorry for your loss
How did it die?


----------



## miss_rawr (Mar 18, 2009)

RIP gary =(
xxx


----------



## andy2086 (Dec 26, 2008)

Joe1507 said:


> Awwwwr sorry for your loss
> How did it die?


I'd noticed he hadn't been eating his cucumber & lettuce recently & was becoming lethargic & not really moving around in the tank. I've never had a snail have a problem so I think it was just old age, he's the last of the very 1st 3 that I got about 8yrs ago. I think that's old for a snail (unless I'm wrong obviously!)

Eating his cuttlefish (or pretending to surf!);


----------



## diamondlil (May 7, 2008)

Sorry for your loss, RIP Gary


----------



## miss_rawr (Mar 18, 2009)

he is so pretending to surf! no doubt about it!


----------



## andy2086 (Dec 26, 2008)

Thanks everyone! He may now be gone but not forgotten


----------



## LiddleTina (Feb 10, 2008)

Aw bless him.
RIP Gary...x


----------



## RepBex (Jan 17, 2008)

Sorry for your Loss RIP Gary 

My Snail Only Lived 6 Years that is the normal for them you did a very good job you should be proud  

RIP little Guy


----------



## snaillover (May 7, 2009)

hi, sorry for your loss.

you may be able to help with my situation, i was given 3 adult snails which are about 6ish, 2 are great very active ect the other has not come out of his shell for days now and he has gone very deep, someone suggested to gently poke him but he does not move at all,,, i have been giving him a bath every day and he has lots of food ect by him. he was very very slimy the other day but not now, he is quite firm to the touch aswell, he doesnt smell as such but im so worried about him, 

rang our vets and they dont deal with snails just said if he doesnt move for a few days he prob dead.. 

any advice would be great


----------



## butterfingersbimbo (Jan 26, 2008)

RIP Gary


----------

